# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Masa depan

## antonioss

Saya sedang berlibur dan bersenang-senang. Tapi sekarang dia sedikit tenggelam secara finansial, yang tentu saja menutupi kenangan musim panas yang sama indahnya. Bantuan dengan saran tentang pekerjaan paruh waktu?

----------

